

Ask HN: If I was to build bitcoingamblinggame.com would you play it? - mightybrenden


======
dylz
Hell no.

● You do absolutely nothing to differentiate yourself from the crowd.

● What is a 'gambling game'?

● Why would I waste money on something as zero-effort as this question?

● Are you legally registered as a gaming operator?

